# soundproofing sump pump closet



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe replacing the pump with a less noisy one would 'help'. You say its submersible,,,is it one where the 'motor' part is also submersed?? Or just the suction foot,pump part?? Those that have motor under water is by nature MUCH more quiet. 

Also you MAY want a alarm in CASE it fails and so water doesnt ruin things before you notice. Sometimes the NOISE is sweet music cause it means its working and something ISNT fllooding!!Also you can hear if it is stuck ON!!

Other reason is possible vibration causeing MORE noise than required,,is it vibration of the whole setup or normal run vibration?? try cushioning it and SEE if it quiets down. SOME brands and kinds are MORE noisy than others!!

IF possible you might try wrapping it with something soft, like an old blanket etc. that would muffle sound or build an insulated 'again' box over it to trap MORE sound inside before it gets to the closet walls. Styrofoam is better material for this as it is water tolerate,moisture wise, and deadens alot of sound. Take the excess thick as possible pieces and attach to ceiling yet!! Sound proofing a 'small' closet cant be TOO expensive!!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, you need to see where the noise is coming from.

If its vibration you might reduce it by cutting a half inch out of the discharge pipe and then putting it back together with a rubber coupling from the hardware store.

As for noise. Add another layer of sheetrock to the inside of this closet. That will help a lot. Even better would be to build another wall/ceiling, not touching the existing. Maybe way overkill but certainly the best. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## DIY99 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just replaced my pump with a new RIDGID SP-500 that is very noisy. The problem is that this pump has a float shut-off that rises & falls on a rod under the water. Half of the pump is still above water. The former Hydromatic pump had the type of float where you can set the level yourself. Since that pump was completely submerged at all times it was WAY more quiet. Mine is in a concrete sump hole. The lid is a double thickness of 3/4" plywood with ceramic tile on it. 

I like the suggestions of placing something soft under the pump. Will try that. Another thought was to turn a pail upside down over the motor housing. Perhaps drill hole in the bottom or it will probably refuse to sink and topple over.

For those who have had floods there are 2 good solutions for backup. I installed a battery backup pump with a good marine battery. It remains on trickle charge until needed. Made by Flotec. The second is an ingenius device that works off your home water pressure which almost never fails and it siphons the water out when the power fails. Only trouble is it will stick up above floor level if you have a finished room as I do unless your sump pit is deep. 

DIY99


----------



## DIY99 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Reduce noise of sump about 50% or more*

Try this folks. I have been reading suggestions about material to place under the pump. I just tried a plasic / vinyl lid from a tub of drywall compound. Any similar lid should do. It is flexible; impervious to water and if it is updide down, there is a little space under it. It cut down the noise noticeably. Mine is sitting on cermic tile on brick which sits on the concrete bottom of the well.

Another idea is a couple of layers of the material you put under laminate floors - it is designed to absorb some movement and should stand up to the water.

DIY99


----------



## DIY99 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Sump well noise*

Another idea I forgot to mention instead of a lid is an old Frizbee - you know - the one in the garage! It definitely has a space under it and its shape should allow the 3 or 4 feet of the pump to sit on its surface.


----------

